# WA State - Pacific Grand Prix Drifting Series 5



## GwagDesigns (Mar 18, 2011)

This track in Washington State is normally used for go kart rentals, but recently opened to the local drifting scene. Very technical course with a large number of turns. The day was half rain and sun, good turnout by many local drivers.

1.)






2.)





3.)





4.)





5.)





www.pacificgp.com

Full Gallery:
www.GwagDesigns.com/pgp031211


----------



## newb (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice! Ive been wantin to go check out one of the events, but somethin always manages to come up.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2011)

Photos turned out okay!


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 18, 2011)

Drifting in the wet.... so no smoke. I wonder if that is good or bad for photography. On one hand, there is less haze and more car, but less sense of action. I think it will be interesting to see drifting on slightly flooded tracks.


----------



## GwagDesigns (Mar 18, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Drifting in the wet.... so no smoke. I wonder if that is good or bad for photography. On one hand, there is less haze and more car, but less sense of action. I think it will be interesting to see drifting on slightly flooded tracks.



That would be a sight! , Its definitely more challenging for the photographer but easier for the underpowered cars, but I liked the style of images I could get. Plenty of smoke to come this summer


----------

